# The Combined Pill and Libido



## topbanana (Apr 27, 2011)

I've just been prescribed Dianette for contraception. However the nice leaflet informs me that I could experience loss of libido.

I'm due to be married in September, and I'm one of those no-sex-before types, but I know that I have a high sex drive, and it's something that I've been looking forward to unleashing on my partner. For me, loss of libido would be a big no-no to this form of contraception.

Does anyone have experience with combined pills and libido that they'd be willing to share?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I took the pill for 14 years with no issues with my libido. Now when I got close to 40 I had to give it up but that was for mood issues not libido.

I will say though my libido is higher OFF the pill than on it. But I have a high drive to start with so a little drop was unnoticable to me.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it unless you notice something. As I recall, that's a listed side effect with all hormonal birth control. If it's a problem, you can always just try a different kind until you find the one that works the best for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I am on Tri Cyclen and I still have a raging libido.


----------

